# 2 Tanks Connected?



## Brendle (Feb 18, 2014)

Howdy,

So,

I just ordered 2 of these lights. (the 36 watt model)

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/120940928934

Here's my plan. I'm going to connect one Fluval edge 6 gallon with one Fluval edge 12 gallon, and use the lights on them (which is the tank the lights are designed for).

I've seen pictures of people who have drilled the plastic rim on their Fluval edge and then glued acrylic on the back to make an overflow. (the overflow then went to a sump and the sump pumped back into the tank)

What I want is two side by side Fluval edge tanks, one being a sort of refugium, and the other supporting coral.

So, here's the hard part I guess. Do I really need to build an overflow on the backs of both tanks? My thought is that I could build an overflow on the taller of the two tanks (the 12 gallon), have the tube going from that to the 6 gallon (the shorter of the tanks) and then use an external canister filter to pump the water back up to the 12 gallon.

Is it more appropriate to use a standard return pump? Does anyone have any product recommendations for the return of the water? That's what I'm stuck on.

I think if I can get it going it'll be really neat.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

joining two tanks of different height sounds like a wet floor waiting to happen. Especially if the power goes out.


----------



## jamesm1984 (Sep 7, 2015)

You can connect the 2 tanks if they are at the same water level so if 1 tank is smaller it will need to be propped up to the make the 2 water levels equal then you can make a simple U out of pcv pipe have one tank be your inlet and 1 tank be your return. I have attached an illustration of what I am talking about that I quickly mocked up.


----------

